# best and lightest full face helmet



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

any suggestions?


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

Check out the Kali Helmets Kali Protectives


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

nice helmets.. any other else?


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Yea. The Kali helmets are *really* nice. I tried on the Avatar and it was one of the most comfy fitting helmets I've ever tried. Looked great too. It was advertised to be light, though it still felt very protective. It was $250 or so, which turned me off though. I ended up getting the Urge Down-O-Matic, which is heavier, but still feels rather light (maybe cause it's lower profile--the Kali seems bulky in comparison, but maybe that's why it felt so protective).

If you want something even lighter, I think you're looking for something like the Specialized Deviant or Urge Archi-Enduro. Read reviews on the Deviant before going that route though.


----------



## weverb (Jun 29, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/looking-better-helmet-756633.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/can-anyone-recommend-good-am-full-face-helmet-756787.html

I have the Deviant II carbon.


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

was looking on urge down o matic, the only concer i have is the sizing, im 57-58 cm and a medium on remedy. urge has only s/m and l/xl sizes


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

It comes with other additional pads to customize the fit. I'm a med (58cm) too, bought the S/M, and didn't change any pads out.


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi 222,

Just got an archi-enduro and for what its worth here´s my comments:

I have a large head not the fits all helmets kind... with that in mind, order an L/XL urge and had to fiddle a bit with the extra pads to make it fit right and im pretty happy with the fit now. Its pretty light and definitely feels less restrictive, havent yet tried it out where i usually ride.

Got it at Liberty Cycles NYC with Tony for 230$ (ouch!) due to the 50$ 2 day delivery... nonetheless I love it so far.

Posted some pics for your ref... but stupid 10 post rule got me so if you want let me know and we'll see about the link.

Cheers!


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

Varaxis said:


> It comes with other additional pads to customize the fit. I'm a med (58cm) too, bought the S/M, and didn't change any pads out.


hows the fit of s/m on you? i guess im S/m too.


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

lmaranguren said:


> Hi 222,
> 
> Just got an archi-enduro and for what its worth here´s my comments:
> 
> ...


thanks for the comment


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought this one and it's so so.

Demon Dirt Ricochet Helmet


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

My friend has the 661 full face and it's extremely light. I recently bought the rockgardn pearl and even though it feels heavy in the hand, it's surprisingly light and well vented once its on my head. I can do some slight uphill pedaling on a hot day and it actually felt pretty good.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the 661 Evo Carbon and it is really comfortable and light. I bought it off of Chainlove for a great deal after compromising my 661 comp helmet.

-Brett


----------



## Rustler (Dec 25, 2011)

I would suggest trying at least 3 helmets on (with an open mind) and choosing whichever one has the best fit. Might not be a bad idea to have your googles with you as well, just to make sure everything feels good together. And just for the sake of it...I'll say Troy lee D3 or the D2.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Define "best". Most protective? Most colorful? Most ventilated? Cheapest? Most expensive? Most popular with the cool kids?


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

proctective and well ventilated.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Ventilated- Specialized Deviant, pretty much no contest.

Protective- they're all pretty much certified to similar standards, but the more moto-like ones will stand up to longer term abuse (the Deviant is more crushable, so more disposable).


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got an Urge Down-o-Matic a few months ago and I really love it...its lighter than my old helmet (Giro Mad Max 2) which was a carbon fiber helmet...the only bad thing is I feel like an advertisement..but I covered most of them up with stickers..so its all good.


----------



## Cinsev (Jan 19, 2012)

@dresdenlock: that is a darn sweet helmet!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I love it...I highly recommend it.


----------



## IntenseJim (Aug 1, 2006)

Any new contenders or comments especially for light weight and well ventilated?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

D3 Carbon. End of story. Troy Lee Designs® | Search


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

stiksandstones said:


> D3 Carbon. End of story. Troy Lee Designs® | Search


What is the weight on that D3?
My kali avatar 2 is >800 grams its $50 less and its in-molded....


----------



## IntenseJim (Aug 1, 2006)

What I was able to glean:

D3.....................1050-1090g
Kali Avatar ii..... ...780g or < 900g
Bell Full 9...........1050g
Bell Sanction........900g
661 Comp............938g
661 Carbon Evo....975g

I'm didn't keep track of which sizes were used for the weights.
Some have washable liners/pads/some don't.

I decided to try the Kali Avatar II with a new last year's model for $220 shipped.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

El_Duderino said:


> What is the weight on that D3?
> My kali avatar 2 is >800 grams its $50 less and its in-molded....


It varies depending on size, graphic treatment, but hovering around 1000-1100 grams.


----------

